# Looking for log splitting work, WI



## Timberwerks (Apr 6, 2005)

If anyone in SE Wisconsin has customers they did work for and left the logs for firewood please keep me in mind for coming by and splitting the wood. I'm bonded and insured and will give you a finders fee. I'd like to stay in Milwaukee,Ozaukee and Washington Counties.

Thanks
Dale


----------

